# 6/14 Lainer trip



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 14, 2012)

Headed out tonight hope to see some fish trying a new spot.


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 15, 2012)

not a bad night out considering the water was pretty stained..


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 15, 2012)

Looks like a good night to me! What boat did you end up getting?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 15, 2012)

We went in my brothers boat. I am still looking the one I went to get yesterday turned out to be a 1432 and that is just to small. I am thinking about just buying a new 1542 from bass pro. but I will keep looking on cl maybe something will.turn up..


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah i saw that on bfc, you would think that a seller would have the decency to be honest with you when you tell them your driving an hour or more.

Im still looking out for you here in the south.

Have you thought about an old bass tracker and stripping it. I sometimes find them ratted and tore for cheap.


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey sent u a text if u have a smartphone clink on the link if not text me back ur email


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I was looking at that one long ways to go would cost 150 in gas and that would make it 900. I can buy a brand new 1542 for about 100 more. but I am still watching it. I would love to.find a old.bass tracker but the price would have to be right.


----------



## John2 (Jun 15, 2012)

What is the 3rd fish from the right?  A Sucker?


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 15, 2012)

Yeah I believe it is a sucker.


----------



## BigSwole (Jun 15, 2012)

There is a 1648 on bfc with hps lights troller and motor and id assume a trailer for 2500$ in cookville tenn. 

Idk how far you are from there or how much you were looking to spend


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 15, 2012)

I want led setup and would really rather build my boat my self. but that sounds like a pretty good deal especially with a 70 hp on the back.


----------



## Lparker73 (Nov 14, 2012)

nice fish


----------

